# Silver paint came off my SKYFi



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I received my SKYFi around Dec 20ish, since that time roughly 2 months I never took the clear plastic off that covers the screen and protects it from scratches, well today I did and it took some of the paint off with it.  

The side of the screen by the round dial is where the paint came off........grrrrrr.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yikes! That sucks. Thanks for the heads up though. I guess I will start taking those things off immediately after getting new equipment.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I sent off an email to Delphi just to see what they say.


----------



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

Ouch, Let us know what Delphi says. Sorry to hear that John.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Just got off the phone with Delphi, They are going to replace the SKYFi radio, no questions asked.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Wow!

Just for some peeling paint. I wonder if E* or D* would do this if the paint came of one of their receivers?

I've had XM for 3 weeks now and it is the biggest technological paradigm shift in my life since I got my PVR in 2000. It also rivals 1977 when we got cable TV to get rid of our rabbit ears. We couldn't believe how much more useful stuff there was besides the broadcast networks.

I'm even amazed by the amount of programming they are drawing on. I've been listening to XM Comedy a lot and I've only heard TWO routines repeated. A Jeff Foxworthy bit as well as a Robin Williams routine. If you absolutely MUST get the same songs force fed to you, feel free to listen to 20 on 20. 

Otherwise, the diversity is incredible. The ability to discover new music (The System comes to mind with all of that Electronica music I've never heard before but I like) really makes it worth the investment for me.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't know what it is, but it bugs me where the paint came off.
Everytime I look at the radio I stare at it, my buddy was over the other day and ask me if I realized some paint had peeled off the edge of the screen.

I was more or less curious if there was some sort of maufacturing mishap that might have caused it and maybe it was a known problem. The CSR told me he had never heard of such a thing happening to one, mine was surely an isolated case. He then offered to send me another one, so I took him up on it. 

Actually I have to send my radio back in and within 24 hrs. they will ship me out one......probably a refurb......


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Update, I ended up sending my SKYFi Radio to SPECMO Enterprises (Must be a company that does Delphi warranty work)

I took 7 days from the time I shipped it till the time I got it back. 
They sent me another radio, I can't tell if it was a refurb or a new one I got.

Delphi did state that when they recieved my radio they would ship me another one within 24hrs., which obviously they did.


----------

